# which one is better usb or pcie for wifi in desktop..?



## swaggvc (May 11, 2014)

Hi guys, i am looking to buy a pcie or usb wifi adapter for my pc, but i am confused which one is better. Right now i am using a netgear usb adapter borrowed from a friend and its range is very poor and also signal losts every few hours and i    have to disconnect and reconnect it again to get the wifi.
please suggest me a good wifi adapter within 1000rs that will have a good signal strength and should not heat much because i do a lot of downloading. Thanks


----------



## swaggvc (May 11, 2014)

Guys please help need to buy it soon.thanks


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (May 11, 2014)

Well I'll suggest the cars later but go for pcie


----------



## srkmish (May 11, 2014)

swaggvc said:


> Hi guys, i am looking to buy a pcie or usb wifi adapter for my pc, but i am confused which one is better. Right now i am using a netgear usb adapter borrowed from a friend and its range is very poor and also signal losts every few hours and i have to disconnect and reconnect it again to get the wifi.
> please suggest me a good wifi adapter within 1000rs that will have a good signal strength and should not heat much because i do a lot of downloading. Thanks



In my experience, the wifi connection stability depends upon proximity only. My el cheapo edup mini wireless adapter lasted me around 2 years as my repeater is close to my PC. Again im using an adapter i purchased from ebay fr 280 odd which doesnt drop due to proximity. However, if i turn off the repeater and try to directly connect to router, it may download for a while, then keep dropping connection like u said.


----------



## swaggvc (May 11, 2014)

srkmish said:


> In my experience, the wifi connection stability depends upon proximity only. My el cheapo edup mini wireless adapter lasted me around 2 years as my repeater is close to my PC. Again im using an adapter i purchased from ebay fr 280 odd which doesnt drop due to proximity. However, if i turn off the repeater and try to directly connect to router, it may download for a while, then keep dropping connection like u said.



So i should go for pcie one, for strong connection...?


----------



## swaggvc (May 11, 2014)

arnabbiswasalsodeep said:


> Well I'll suggest the cars later but go for pcie



Thanks. I am also into cars but we'll discuss that later.


----------



## swaggvc (May 12, 2014)

How this
*www.flipkart.com/tp-link-tl-wn851n...=b_3&ref=fb958595-aa8e-433a-99c2-039883856c3d


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 12, 2014)

swaggvc said:


> How this
> *www.flipkart.com/tp-link-tl-wn851n...=b_3&ref=fb958595-aa8e-433a-99c2-039883856c3d



Go for this:*www.flipkart.com/tp-link-tl-wn781n...=b_1&ref=70f3fc8e-4fdd-4c3a-b9e9-241c237bc516


----------



## swaggvc (May 12, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Go for this:*www.flipkart.com/tp-link-tl-wn781n...=b_1&ref=70f3fc8e-4fdd-4c3a-b9e9-241c237bc516



Is this one better than the one i posted. i thought the 2 anttena's will help in strong connection..?


----------



## swaggvc (May 19, 2014)

Guys can anybody help..?


----------



## vijay4vista (May 21, 2014)

Signal connection not only depends on the wireless adapter, check if your other devices are getting a good signal from the router. Its not true that PCI cards will have more range since they have an external antenna.

My suggestion is to go for the USB adapters instead of PCI, if you need a very good range check for "N" standard cards which will provide good range and speed. I suggested USB adapters for few of my friends and they are working as expected.

BTW i was working for Netgear few years back


----------



## swaggvc (May 26, 2014)

vijay4vista said:


> Signal connection not only depends on the wireless adapter, check if your other devices are getting a good signal from the router. Its not true that PCI cards will have more range since they have an external antenna.
> 
> My suggestion is to go for the USB adapters instead of PCI, if you need a very good range check for "N" standard cards which will provide good range and speed. I suggested USB adapters for few of my friends and they are working as expected.
> 
> BTW i was working for Netgear few years back



Thanks for the reply mate. I guess i'll look for a usb adapter within my budget.


----------

